# How do you record your wildcamping/mh friendly spots?



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I've got a little notebook and I try to save the coordinates to my favourites in the garmin nuvi sat nav. Probably not the best way of doing it and I'm going to have to sort out a better way of recording things...


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we just add them here
chapter


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have internet access in my van

* feels a bit inadequate


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

yozz said:


> Probably not the best way of doing it and I'm going to have to sort out a better way of recording things...


Why ?

You've got it saved where it can be used when on the road - ie the sat nav- as well as in a book where it is safe for all time ( if you don't lose the book).

Why do you need anywhere else ?

G


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

G you could be right. Why should I bother to help anyone else :roll: 8O


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I used to mark my parking places on my Atlas but now I just put them on one of my own POI's on TomTom.

I'm pretty sure you don't feel inadequate by the way. :lol:


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

yozz said:


> G you could be right. Why should I bother to help anyone else :roll: 8O


Afraid you've lost me. Was your first post on the subject intended to come up with a way of recording your info to help others?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

yozz said:


> G you could be right. Why should I bother to help anyone else :roll: 8O


Sorry yozz; it wasn't clear that you meant to do this for the benefit of others.

Have you thought of saving them up and sending them, when you do have internet access to:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use a TT one, I make a POI category for each country IE Scotland has it's own POI , I then save the current position to the Category, I've just been giving them numbers and if it has a phone signal in the saved POI title, as a belt and braces approach our lass jots them down in a note book, and a simple arrow and the POI No written onto the map completes our method.

As for putting them on a site, we've decided not to do it, for two reasons, 1, we don't want to arrive after driving 400 miles to find someone in the spot we wanted to spend the night at, it could of course be occupied anyway, 2, if we all put our faves onto a web site they will eventually perhaps be full every time you go there, this might seem a little selfish, but if everyone did post there would be a lot more in the list than there is, so we're not alone in this thinking.

Don't forget to make a back up when you get home, and if you can use the SD slot (the reason we use a TT one) make a back up to that and take it with you.

Kev.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> yozz said:
> 
> 
> > G you could be right. Why should I bother to help anyone else :roll: 8O
> ...


Good idea G and thanks for the link


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I use a TT one, I make a POI category for each country IE Scotland has it's own POI , I then save the current position to the Category, I've just been giving them numbers and if it has a phone signal in the saved POI title, as a belt and braces approach our lass jots them down in a note book, and a simple arrow and the POI No written onto the map completes our method.
> 
> As for putting them on a site, we've decided not to do it, for two reasons, 1, we don't want to arrive after driving 400 miles to find someone in the spot we wanted to spend the night at, it could of course be occupied anyway, 2, if we all put our faves onto a web site they will eventually perhaps be full every time you go there, this might seem a little selfish, but if everyone did post there would be a lot more in the list than there is, so we're not alone in this thinking.
> 
> ...


Cheers Kev. I'm going to have to start using the sat nav properly, the POI function and creating categories and sub categories. As it is all I'm doing when I find a good spot is pressing the Where Am I function that gives the coordinates, giving it a title and saving it to Favourites.

I think you're right about not sharing certain spots. There's a few I've found that are only really suitable for one vehicle, or for a smaller van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

yozz said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I use a TT one, I make a POI category for each country IE Scotland has it's own POI , I then save the current position to the Category, I've just been giving them numbers and if it has a phone signal in the saved POI title, as a belt and braces approach our lass jots them down in a note book, and a simple arrow and the POI No written onto the map completes our method.
> ...


you'll soon find that you have run out of favourites, as it is limited, when this happens or before, just set one as a destination, then go to poi's and set a new one up using recent destination as your reference point, then it will be in your poi folder, which is only limited by memory, and as poi's are timey you can have thousands of them.

You might find this site useful

http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/

Kev.


----------

